# Cleaning/Repairing Vac Pump



## manbuckwal (Mar 25, 2015)

Last summer my pump puked out a bunch of oil and got really hot so I shut it off with the plan of taking it apart to see if any damage occured. I know some Cactus juice back flowed into the pump and prob caused the problem.
I finally got around to it today and this is what I found . Would cleaning the crud out be sufficient or should I relace the "square" cartridge ( not sure what it does but I have a parts list) . Is there a particular solvent that I should use to clean with ? Thanks for any help !


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2015)

Time to spend some ycb money on a pump lol


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been there! It can be cleaned out and made to run again. I used laquer thinner to do the cleaning, just make sure you are well ventilated when you do it. Also- Take some pictures as you pull it apart, there are a bunch of pieces inside the pump cartridge you'll want to get back in the right places with the right orientation.

First loosen the set screw on the backside between the motor and the pump shaft. Hopefully it's in a place you can get to, If not, remove the splash shield and then the four bolts and rotate the whole works until you can get to that set screw, one that has been loosened and the 4 screws removed the whole works will come out as an assembly. Then start disassembling being careful not to wreck the gaskets.

I then soaked everything for 20 or 30 minutes in thinner and scraped off everything and cleaned up with some white scotchbrite pads form the local auto parts store (Use the finest you can get so you don't scratch up everything) then reassemble coating everything with a generous amount of pump oil inside and out while you put it together. 

I then filled the pump with oil by putting a hose from the fitting into a quart of oil so it lubricates the inside of the pump as it fills.

If you need assistance PM me and I can give you my number to walk you through it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've been there! It can be cleaned out and made to run again. I used laquer thinner to do the cleaning, just make sure you are well ventilated when you do it. Also- Take some pictures as you pull it apart, there are a bunch of pieces inside the pump cartridge you'll want to get back in the right places with the right orientation.
> 
> First loosen the set screw on the backside between the motor and the pump shaft. Hopefully it's in a place you can get to, If not, remove the splash shield and then the four bolts and rotate the whole works until you can get to that set screw, one that has been loosened and the 4 screws removed the whole works will come out as an assembly. Then start disassembling being careful not to wreck the gaskets.
> 
> ...


Dang it Colin. Make him spend wood money. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Also- the reason it puked the oil is probably because you sucked the juice into it raising the level of fluid into it high enough to force oil out the exhaust.

@manbuckwal - If you could find a cheap way to ship it to me I'd go through it for you and ship it back but those things are a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Dang it Colin. Make him spend wood money. Lol



Thats just plain meanness Tony !!! Sacriledge man . Guess that Olive burl will be staying in Calif.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've been there! It can be cleaned out and made to run again. I used laquer thinner to do the cleaning, just make sure you are well ventilated when you do it. Also- Take some pictures as you pull it apart, there are a bunch of pieces inside the pump cartridge you'll want to get back in the right places with the right orientation.
> 
> First loosen the set screw on the backside between the motor and the pump shaft. Hopefully it's in a place you can get to, If not, remove the splash shield and then the four bolts and rotate the whole works until you can get to that set screw, one that has been loosened and the 4 screws removed the whole works will come out as an assembly. Then start disassembling being careful not to wreck the gaskets.
> 
> ...



Thanks Colin ! Would it be better to replace the cartridge assembly ? What does it do ?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks Colin ! Would it be better to replace the cartridge assembly ? What does it do ?



The cartridge assembly is actually the vac pump, that is what does all the work. I checked prices and most of them run between 175.00 and 219.00 to replace that part. If you can clean and lube the one you have that is my first choice. Another option if you are comfortable with it is to pull out the cartridge assembly, use some wire to hold all the parts together, pack it up and send me just the cartridge. I'd go through it and send it back to you no charge. I just hate to see people pay good money when it isn't necessary. Yes, you could need to buy one if the inside is all scored up but I'd rather see you try to clean up the one you have first. JB also has an instruction sheet on disassembly on their website. the only thing I do differently is to loosen the set screw and leave the motor attached where their instructions actually have you take the motor off of the unit first.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Thats just plain meanness Tony !!! Sacriledge man . Guess that Olive burl will be staying in Calif.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 25, 2015)

#Schroedc Anything special about replacing the seals? Mine was rusted, also and after soaking in solvent for a few days, it is free spinning again. After reassembly, it did draw a vacuum and appeared to work fine. When I went to use it that night there was no vacuum and it was leaking oil. I was planning to order a full set of seals for it. It is a JB pump.

No YCB for Tony...He's mean!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Just soaking isn't enough, you need to completely disassemble and remove all residue inside. Pm me and I'd rebuild/clean yours for you as well since I'll be doing one already.

@Karl_99


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 25, 2015)

It was thoroughly cleaned out. There is no residue left inside. 
Since is leaking now, I think one of the seals is bad.


----------



## TimR (Mar 25, 2015)

Colin, very cool of you to offer service for the pumps to the guys to keep them from spending money on something fixable.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> It was thoroughly cleaned out. There is no residue left inside.
> Since is leaking now, I think one of the seals is bad.



Seal replacement isn't bad, usually what I find on the "junk" ones I've picked up from HVAC guys is that the impeller vanes are hanging up and that's why it isn't drawing vacuum or one of the reed valves went bad. If it's leaking out the back by the motor the shaft seal went bad, that won't affect vacuum usually but if the gasket between the block abd the back plate went out that would do it.


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 25, 2015)

I figured I might as well get all 4 of the gaskets/ seals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2015)

Right on, Colin to the rescue!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> I figured I might as well get all 4 of the gaskets/ seals



Double check and make sure nothing is stuck in one of the reed valves as well, I had one quit drawing and turned out to have a chunk of crap stuck in the valve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

